# best food for my chi`s



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wanting to see what you all think is the best food for our babies?
i see alot of ppl use ziwi peak? 
Im in the uk and ive never heard of it before!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

ZiwiPeak is a fabulous food! Its the next best thing to feeding RAW.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I feed Ziwipeak, The Honest Kitchen & ACANA.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I had absolutely not heard of any of the food mentioned here when I joined last month. I also had not heard of feeding raw. 

I thought Science Diet and Iams that I fed was the best I could buy. I have gotten quite an education! 

I do not yet offer Ziwi but will. Many order it online but it seems that a few here are fortunate enough to get it locally.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

It depends on what type of feeding you plan to do.

Raw
Kibble
Dehydrated 

etc.

I personally feed THK and I like it a lot, though I do supplement for both my girl and boy. (extra protein for him, green beans filler for her)

Ziwi is excellent and I have ordered some for supplementing my two's diet. I have a very hard time getting my boy on anything different as he's very very sensitive. 

Raw is a great choice if you can do it properly, my OH doesn't approve and as they're half his I met him halfway with THK and the occasional sneaking of tidbits here and there :]


----------

